# Partition GUID ou Carte de partition Apple ?



## gabin (7 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon Imac G5 ppc sous Tiger me lâche ! 
Enfin c'est l'écran qui va rendre sous peu mon ordi inutilisable
Je souhaite donc mettre en lieu sûr mes fichiers importants.
J'ai acheté un DD externe WD.
La question que je me pose concerne le choix du format.

Dois-je choisir Partition GUID ou Carte de partition Apple ?
Sachant que les données que je vais sauvegarder dessus seront utilisées sur un Mac beaucoup plus récent.Il y a peu de chance que je les utilise sur mon g5 car je ne vais pas investir dans une dalle écran.

Merci pour votre aide,
j'attends avant de commencer à partitionner.
Bonne journée


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2013)

Ce choix n'a d'importance que pour un disque sur lequel tu veux installer un système bootable.

Si c'est pour un Mac intel, le choix est "Table de partition GUID"
POur un Mac PowerPC: "Carte de partition APple"



Pour un simple disque de sauvegarde c'est indifférent


(mais je conseillerai tout de même "GUID" au cas où un jour tu aies besoin d'installer un système sur ce disque et booter dessus un Mac récent. Ca évitera de devoir reformatter en perdant toutes les données présentes dessus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2013)

Et pour les majuscules en début de mot, faut lâcher la touche "MAJ" *avant* de taper la seconde lettre !


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et pour les majuscules en début de mot, faut lâcher la touche "MAJ" *avant* de taper la seconde lettre !


 

JE ne vois VRaiment pas de QUoi tu parles....


----------

